# Hi everyone!



## durellsgrl (May 18, 2010)

glad i found yall!! My names Monet. Im a newbie to makeup. I just recently found specktra and I have been lurking for a couple of days but I just wanted to finally say hi!


----------



## vintageroses (May 18, 2010)

hellos!


----------



## n_c (May 18, 2010)




----------



## bumblebees24 (May 18, 2010)

Welcome Monet =)


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2010)

Welcome, Monet!


----------



## Purple (May 19, 2010)

hi Monet! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 19, 2010)

Hi, Monet. Welcome!


----------



## xFlossy (May 19, 2010)

Welcome, Monet!


----------



## LMD84 (May 19, 2010)

Monet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun posting!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)

Monet!


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome Monet!


----------



## libra276 (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the board!  Where ya from??


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2010)

Welcome Monet - enjoy Specktra!


----------



## phatkat (May 24, 2010)

welcome... you will love it here


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Monet!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the site!


----------

